# Wie bekomme ich Link unterstreichung weg....



## kolonly (4. November 2004)

ALso leutz ich habe ein Big Problem....
Wie bekomme ich die Link unterstreichnugen in folgendem Bild weg.......(Abb.)







Hier noch den COde falls er euch hilfe.........



> <a href='http://choessl.piranho.com/home.htm' target='_blank'><img src='http://choessl.piranho.com/home.JPG' border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
> <a href='http://choessl.piranho.com/story.htm' target='_blank'><img src='http://choessl.piranho.com/story.JPG' border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
> <a href='http://choessl.piranho.com/regeln.htm' target='_blank'><img src='http://choessl.piranho.com/regeln.JPG' border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
> <a href='http://choessl.piranho.com/forum.htm' target='_blank'><img src='http://choessl.piranho.com/forum.JPG' border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
> <a href='http://choessl.piranho.com/member.htm' target='_blank'><img src='http://choessl.piranho.com/member.JPG' border=0>



Was soll ich ändern oder was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## kle-ben (4. November 2004)

Hi!
Musst die links mit CSS definieren.
Setz einfach das folgende in den head tag ein:


```
<style type="text/css">
  a:link { text-decoration:none; }
  a:visited { text-decoration:none;} 
</style>
```
 
Dann ist es weg.
Gruß


----------



## kolonly (4. November 2004)

THX für die schnelle antwort geht jez tip top 

THX


----------



## kle-ben (4. November 2004)

Ah noch was wo ich grad dein Code sehe
auf jedes  <a> muss auch ein </a> folgen.
Dazwischen must setzt du das Bild.
Die Leerzeicht &nbsp; setzt du dann auserhalb der 
Links dann sind die Striche automatisch weg.


----------



## kle-ben (4. November 2004)

Sory für:
Dazwischen must setzt du das Bild. 
Aber mach mein zweiten Vorschlag dann ist die darstellung im
Browser auch korrekt und du kannst den CSS weglassen:
Gruß


----------



## kolonly (4. November 2004)

okay, THX habs geändert......


----------

